
Buzzfeed reviews the iPhone 7, and nails it - arjun27
https://www.buzzfeed.com/nicolenguyen/iphone-7-review?utm_term=.pwKjvEwQ4#.sfzx4Wy29
======
rezashirazian
For me iPhone 6 has the ability to charge and play music through a headphone
without having to buy anything extra.

I personally value this feature more than anything else offered with the
iPhone 7.

So I'm going to brave it and keep my iPhone 6 instead of upgrading.

------
jjp
Title on page: I Used The New iPhone 7 And, TBH, Having No Headphone Jack Was
Not That Bad

~~~
freeone3000
I can't decide which is worse.

